#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  豹屬雜交種

## Norya.Polaris

豹屬動物之間也可以雜交

豹屬雜交種是指豹屬（豹）的四個物種，獅，美洲豹，豹與虎之間相互雜交產下的雜交種，美洲獅及美洲豹貓均屬於貓亞科，與豹屬雜交亦有成功例子。

以下為各豹屬雜交種的名稱：

1.虎獅:http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%99%8E%E7%8B%AE

2.豹獅:http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%B1%B9%E7%8B%AE

3.Jaglion:雄美洲豹和母獅子的雜交種。

4.Ocelot-Puma:母美洲獅和公美洲豹貓的雜交種。

5.獅虎:http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%8B%AE%E8%99%8E

6.豹虎:雄豹和母虎的雜交種。

7.獅豹:雄獅和母豹的雜交種。

8.虎豹:雄虎和母豹的雜交種。

9.Jagger:母老虎和雄美洲豹的雜交種。

10.Jagupard:母豹和雄美洲豹的雜交種。

11.Pumapard:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumapard

12.Liguar:母美洲豹和雄獅的雜交種。

13.Tiguar:母美洲豹和雄虎的雜交種。

14.Leguar:雄豹和母美洲豹的雜交種。

15.Puma-Ocelot:雄美洲獅和母美洲豹貓的雜交種。

16.獅獅虎:http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%8D%...8D%85%E8%99%8E

17.虎獅虎:http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%99%...8D%85%E8%99%8E



資料來源:http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%B1%...BA%A4%E7%A7%8D


雄美洲豹和母獅子的雜交種。


虎獅虎OwO

----------


## 雪麒

感謝諾雅分享，真的是很全面呢⊙w⊙

順便一提，儘管獅、虎、豹、美洲豹之間可以相互雜交，並有雜交種的記錄，但雪豹尚未出現與任何豹屬物種的雜交記錄。雪豹究竟是應該歸入豹屬還是單列為雪豹屬仍無定論，也與這一現象有關。

----------


## Norya.Polaris

看來雪豹很特別呢~
所以雪麒是一隻很特別大貓啦XDD

----------

